# Long bed lathe, 26 ft for logs



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

This all electric lathe has two cutter heads and is generator powered. The logs are totally uniform, so they stack perfectly together with very little, if any gap. Cool!


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Wow, that's quite a lathe!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That dude has some serious machines. That was really interesting.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Just curious, but are wood utility poles turned? If so, they must use a large lathe like this one.

A crew replaced an old, bad wood utility pole behind a neighbor's house a few months ago. The crew assembled the replacement pole from sections of manmade material, not wood.


----------

